# the secret saturdays 10 year annaversary



## animaster888 (Sep 24, 2018)

looking for fans of the show to celebrate the 10 year anniversary with! its on October 3rd 2018

you can come via tumblr - thesecretsaturdaysrp.tumblr.com or aminoapps
thesecretsaturdaysrp.tumblr.com
https://aminoapps.com/invite/8MO19KHRA9
​


----------

